# مشاكل اجهزة التعقيم بالبخار



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اذا رغبتم بجعل هذا الموضوع كمرجع لمن يرغب بالاستفسار او الرد عن مشاكل اجهزة التعقيم 

لاحظت سؤال عن رطوبة المواد المعقمة ؟؟ ولاحظت اجوبة عجيبة مثل من ينصح بفتح صمام الامان للضغط الزائد للبخار!!!!!!!!!
اذا كان هنالك من يرغب بالاستفادة انا جاهز فليضع سؤاله وانشاء الله نحاول المساعدة


----------



## المسلم84 (15 مارس 2010)

ahmadba قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اذا رغبتم بجعل هذا الموضوع كمرجع لمن يرغب بالاستفسار او الرد عن مشاكل اجهزة التعقيم
> 
> لاحظت سؤال عن رطوبة المواد المعقمة ؟؟ ولاحظت اجوبة عجيبة مثل من ينصح بفتح صمام الامان للضغط الزائد للبخار!!!!!!!!!
> اذا كان هنالك من يرغب بالاستفادة انا جاهز فليضع سؤاله وانشاء الله نحاول المساعدة





الله يعطيك العافية أخي,ونبدا بالسؤال الاول:

ما سبب رطوبة المواد المعقمة؟


----------



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

*من الاسباب المؤدية لخروج وجبة التعقيم رطبة*

السبب اما وجود ماء ضمن البخار الداخل الى حجرة التعقيم
او وجود تسريب في جوان باب التعقيم او احيانا صمام الفلتر البكتيري يؤدي لدخول هواء اثناء التجفيف الى الحجرة مما يسبب تشكل قطرات ندى لتكاثف بقايا البخار اثناء التجفيف 
هذه هي الاسباب غالبا
اما ماهي القطع المسؤلة عن هذه المشاكل وذلك بناء على ما صادفته و عانيننا به في مشفانا 
1- وجود ماء مع البخار: ويعزى لما يلي 
- تلف(تآكل ) في صمام الماء المغذي لشويدر البخار مما يسبب استمرار دخول الماء للشويدر و انتقاله مع البخار الى الاجهزة
- مشكلة انسداد في مصيدة البخار الخاصة بالجاكت مما يؤدي لعدم تصريف البخار المتكاثف و بالتالي دخوله الى الحجرة اثناء مرحلة التعقيم
- مشكلة في صمامات عدم الرجوع التي تلي مصيدة البخار للجاكت
مشاكل تكاثف البخار ضمن الحجرة و تعزى :
- مشكلة في مضخة سحب البخار
- مشكلة في جوان باب الحجرة
- مشكلة في صمام دخول الهواء بعد الفلتر البكتيري
هذه المشاكل صادفتنا كثيراً وهي تعتبر الاساسية لحدوث مشكلة تندي او رطوبة وجبة التعقيم
فعلى الاخوة ممن لا يرغبون بمواجهة هذه المشاكل و عدم انتظار حدوثها عليهم اجراء اعمال الصيانة و التنظيف و الكشف على القطع المذكورة اعلاه
مع ملاحظة ان اهم اسباب انسداد و تلف القطع هو عدم فاعلية و كفاءة محطة التحلية الخاصة بشويدرات الاجهزة فيجب متابعتها ايضاً
مرفق مخطط هوائي للجهاز يبين اماكن و مسميات القطع للاستأناس وهي خاصة بجاز ساكوا - ياباني
====================================================
انشاء الله تفيد من يواجه هذه المشكلة .............
اخوكم م. احمد


----------



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

الملف المرفق مخطط يوضح القطع المذكورة اعلاه


----------



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

*الملف*

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## المسلم84 (16 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
معلومات وافية....


----------



## pump-love (16 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه 
طيب الحين مرفق معه السيفتي للجهاز ( السلامه )


----------



## makmedical (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmadba (23 مارس 2010)

العفو اخواني واي سؤال عن التعقيم انشا الله بحاول مع الاخوة هنا بالمنتدى الكريم نجاوب عليه


----------



## midoelmesry (27 مارس 2010)

انا عندي مشكلة في جهاز اوتوكلاف 
الجهاز يعطي air alarm بس بيدخل علي programs
والجوان فيه حتت متأكله
وlock الباب كان اتخرط قبل كده
المهم الجهاز بشغله علي اي cycle
يقوم فاصل كهربا في النصف وبالتحديد بعد مرحلة التعقيم sterilization
وقبل ان يبدا بمرحلة exhaust

وزرار ال cut off thermostat reset
بيطلع بره

فاين المشكلة ياتري في الباب وخرط جزء ال lock بيعمل تسريب
ولا المشكلة في ال thermostat او sensor
ولا المشكلة في solenoid valve لجزء ال exhaust

ارجو الافادة سريعا بالله عليكم


----------



## ahmadba (27 مارس 2010)

ممكن تكون المشكلة في الترموستات او الكوندكتور او صمامات مرحلة التجفيف التي تعمل بواسطة الكهرباء او مشكلة في كمبرسور الهواء ان لم يكن الهواء المضغوط مركزي
للافادة ارجو ارسال او وضع مخطط الجهاز هنا و ما هو موديله


----------



## ahmadba (27 مارس 2010)

وممكن تكون المشكلة في المضخة


----------



## midoelmesry (28 مارس 2010)

الجهاز
prevaccum table top sterilizer
ماركة tunttenauer
Nova-3
2540


----------



## midoelmesry (29 مارس 2010)

انا نسيت اقول لحضرتك الجهاز في بعض الاحيان يعطي air alarm
وشكرا لتعب حضرتك معايا يا بشمهندس


----------



## ahmadba (29 مارس 2010)

*Problem Title:* 
Tuttnauer - 2540E Air Outlet Valve Problem  *Problem Description:*  
 Tuttnauer air outlet stays open all the time  * Reasons* 1. either the solenoid control signal wrong or the solenoid itself out of order * Solutions*  
 1. Check between TP14 and TP1 the reading should be between 3.5 and 5 
volts DC when the valve is off and 0 to 1 volt when the valve is on.

If TP14 is showing 0 to 1 volt constantly this indicates a control problem 

If TP14 is between 3.5 and 5 volts and the valve is open then check for a ground short in the black wire going from the solenoid to the 
Electronic Box 

Remove the Solenoid Coil and check across the terminals for a short Take apart the Plunger Assembly and clean any debris that may be stopping the Plunger from sliding back and forth. 

Check the housing of the Plunger for any nicks or distortions that can cause the Plunger to become stuck.


----------



## ahmadba (29 مارس 2010)

لاحظ ان نهاية مرحلة التعقيم هي بداية لمرحلة التفريغ


----------



## ahmadba (29 مارس 2010)

يقوم فاصل كهربا في النصف وبالتحديد بعد مرحلة التعقيم sterilization
وقبل ان يبدا بمرحلة exhaust

وزرار ال cut off thermostat reset
بيطلع بره


اخي العزيز بعد مرحلة التعقيم مرحلة ال
و قبل مرحلة الexhaust يوجد مرحلة التعقيم 
الرجاء حدد لحظة المشكلة التي يقطع الجهاز اي يفصل بها


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (29 مارس 2010)

اخيسأجيبك من خلال خبرتي مع هذا النوع من الاجهزة
في اجهزة التعقيم tuttnauer هناك فيوزات في خلف الجهاز واحد لمخة الهواء والثاني لمضخة الماء لذا ارجو التأكد من حالتهم و احيانا تكون مشكلة في تسريب البخار الى لوحة التحكم الرئيسية
لذا اذا كنت تستطيغ تحديد وقت المشكلة اكثر ممكن اساعدك بطريقة اخرى
واذا تريد انا ممكن ارسلك ايميل الشخص المسؤول في الشركة الصانعة على ان ترسل له المشكلة وهو سيجيبك بسرعة


----------



## midoelmesry (30 مارس 2010)

متشكر يا بشمهندسين علي ردودكم وتعبكم معايا
انا مازلت مبتديء في صيانه الاوتوكلافات
بصوا الجهاز بيفصل بعد عداد التعقيم ما بيخلص
ومبيدخلش علي مرحلة ال
exhaust
اساسا
سؤال أولي:
هل مضخة الهواء لعمل
prevaccum
بس
وايه المسئول عن طرد البخار
هيا برضه نفس المضخة؟

انا عندي الservice manual من 
الشركة الام 
عاوز ابعتهولكم للمساعده اكثر في حل المشكلة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadba (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ ميدو المصري لا شكر على واجب احنا بنتمنى نساعدك و نحل المشكلة و ده بيزيد خبرة كل واحد فينا 
يا ريت تبعت السيرفس مانويل
في مرحلة افراغ الحجرة بعد انتهاء مرحلة التعقيم يوجد صمام كهربائي لتفريغ البخار افحصه اوميا و افحص الجهد


----------



## midoelmesry (31 مارس 2010)

حاضر هرفعه علي النت وابعتلكم اللنك ان شاء الله قريب
ياريت اي طريقة اتصال بحضرتك


----------



## ahmadba (31 مارس 2010)

الله يحضرلك الخير
المشكلة انا زيك عضو مش مشرف و ممنوع وضع اي وسيلة هنا للاتصال على ما اظن
وانا بسوريا و اظن حضرتك بمصر
حتكون صعبة بدون نت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أبريل 2010)

تسلم وما قصرت .

جزاك الله خيرا .

بالتوفيق

البغدادي


----------



## Mansourxa (23 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء ,كون الجهاز وصل لمرحلة التجفيف ،وحتى لو كان البخار الداخل ليس بخار مشبع، تكون مشكلة المواد الرطبة تكمن في عدم كفاية فترة دورة التجفيف، او ان المضخه لا تعمل بكفاءة لتصل للضغط السالب الكافي بسبب تسريب او ضعف بالمضخه.
البخار المبلل لا يضمن مواد معقمة ولكن بجميع الاحوال لو لم يكن بالجهاز اي تسريب ووصلنا للضغط السالب الكافي و مع الوقت الكافي سوف نحصل على مواد جافه.
المشكله ليس لها علاقه ابدا بالبخار المبلل طالما اننا وصلنا للحرارة المطلوبه في مرحلة التعقيم.


----------



## ahmadba (24 أبريل 2010)

الاخ منصور 
الوقت الكافي معروف سلف فان لم نحصل على مواد معقمة جافة فما السبب برايك
انامررت بالمشكلة و اصلحتها بعد جهد
كان السبب بنزول الماء مع البخار و انسداد مصائد الرطوبة
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## Mansourxa (24 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي احمد. كلامك صحيح 100 % ، ولكني قصدت انه ممكن التغلب على هذه المشكله والتي قد تكلف المستشفى الكثير من التكاليف عن طريق زيادة الوقت اللازم بعملية التجفيف و ايضا باحماء المواد قليلا بجعلها داخل التعقيم لمدة معينه قبل بدء الدوره.
قد لا تحل المشكله كما حدث معك . وقد يعمل الجهاز بحالة كان نوع البخار رديئ فقط ان كانت مصائد البخار تعمل و تكون المشكلة فقط بالغلاية.
انا اود شكرك على كرمك في طرح المعلومات وتبادل الرأي... ااكد لك انني استفتد من طرح و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadba (24 أبريل 2010)

العفو اخ منصور فقط اردت ان اوضح ما انا قصدته 
مع العلم ان اقتراحك بزيادة المدة صحيح كما نوهت حضرتك بشرط ان لا يكون في مشكلة في المصايد 
اشكر سعة صدرك و كذلك تعقيبك 
انت اخ كربم و ذو سعة صدر


----------



## medapp (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم.
بالنسبة لأجهزة التعقيم بالبخار في شغلة كتير مهمة انتوا ما ذكرتوها و بسببها كتير من الأجهزة بصير فيها مشاكل من ناحية برتسيس عملهن و هي التغذية مع انه بأغلب الأجهزة مكتوب بدفترها +-15% و لكن عمليا اذا كان الفرق اكتر من -+5% بتصير اغلب المشاكل و في شغلة مهمة و انوا الصعود و النزول بالتغذية اثناء فترة عمل الجهاز اكثر من 3-5 فولت بأدي لمشكلة بدارة التحكم و خاصة الضغط السالب،أما بالنسبة للأجهزة يلي بتكون سعتها من 40 ليتر فما فوق خط التغذية يفضل يكون تريفاز و مأخوذ مباشر من الساعة.
مع تحياتي لجميع الزملاء.


----------



## Tarek yahia (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اقع في مشكله رهيبه...وهي اني اعمل في شركه لصيانه الاوتوكلافات"الروسيه" ماركه ترانس سيجنال والمانيوال كله غير مفهوم بالمره...انا اريد ان افهم السيركيت دياجرام وارجو المساعده:18:


----------



## ikmadi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني واخواتي الكرام 
اشكر المهندس احمد على معلوماته القيمه وكل شخص شارك بهذا الموضوع ولكن اريد ان اضيف بعض المعلومات:

1. الطريقه التي يتم وضع الادوات في جهاز التعقيم حيث من الممكن ان توضع الادوات بحيث تلامس الجدار الداخلي للجهاز وفي هذه الحاله لا تتم عملية التجفيف بشكل فعال عند نهاية الدوره 
2. في بعض الحالات عندما يكون البخار مركزي(center steam) يحتوي البخار على ماء بكميه اكبر من المعتاد والسبب في ذلك ما يلي:
* من المحتمل ان المرجل لا يعمل بشكل فعال 
*بعد غرفة التعقيم عن المرجل ونوعية المواسير الموصله للبخار والعزل


----------



## ahmadba (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر للجميع فلابد ان لكل اخ طرح فعال ناتج عن احتكاكه بالاجهزة 
وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## samehsmsmsmsm (3 أبريل 2011)

اريد نوع الجهاز من فضلك ياميدو


----------



## المهندس250 (26 أبريل 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## medelec (31 مايو 2011)

اخواني لدي جهاز اوتوكلاف matachana sc500 يشتغل في البداية جيدا لكن يكتب faille de temperature وفي النهاية(fin du cycle) يكتب fin du proces avec incidents مع ان كل المراحل تمر بسلام وغرفة التعقيم اجدها دا حرارة عالية عند نهاية cycle ولكم كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## eng.M.Badawi (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس معدات طبيه من السودان لدى مشكله فى جهاز أوتوكليف ماركة VILLA- Italy. عند فتح الجهاز يعطى خطأ E1 وليس لدى كاتالوج لهذا الجهاز ارجو المساعده 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## issamd2010 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...........................
عندي جهاز اوتوكلاف ، عند تشغيله يعمل بشكل عادي حتى تصل درجة حرارته الى 90° فيبدأ بإصدار صوت لظهور خطأ مع أني سكبت له الماء المقطر بشكل عادي، ومع العلم أني اشتريته لمدة عام ولا أستعمله كثيرا
فالمشكل يا ترى ؟


----------



## soma-20 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.m.badawi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس معدات طبيه من السودان لدى مشكله فى جهاز أوتوكليف ماركة villa- italy. عند فتح الجهاز يعطى خطأ e1 وليس لدى كاتالوج لهذا الجهاز ارجو المساعده
> وشكرا لكم



*راح اعطي لك شرح الخطاء واحتمالات الحلول :-
*

ERROR 1 Water filling-time is over
Water filling-time is over. The distiled water tank has a capacity of 4 liters approximately, and for filling it is necessary approximately 10 minutes. The error message appears if the level sensor has not detected the maximum level after 15 minutes

Verify there is water in the container in which it supplies itself
Verify two filters FW1
Verify the filter of the pipe
Verify the water pump. At least 200 ml./30 sec
Verify the electric connection at level sensor of distilled water tank
Clean and/or replace the electrovalves EV5 and EV7​
:20: دعواتك​


----------



## issamd2010 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ..........................


----------



## أحمد حسين88 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو منكم مدي بعلومات لمشروع تخرج في جهاز قياس نسبة السكر في الدم


----------



## أحمد حسين88 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*طلب مساعدة*

انا المهندس احمد حسين
اريد معلومات عن جهاز قياس نسبة السكر في الدم


----------



## النقيب اليافعي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة اخوكم سالم النقيب اواجه مشكلة في اوتو قلاف موديل
3870ehs tuttnauer
top autoclave
الجهاز يعمل بشكل طبيعي في البرامج منخفضة الحرارة طويلة زمن التعقيم 
ولاكن في البرامج مرتفعة الحرارة يعمل الي مرحلة التسخين وتثبة درجة الحرارة على درجة اقل من درجة حرارة التعقيم باجزاء من العشر وقد حاولت خفض درجة حرارة التعقيم ولاكن بقي فارق درجة الحرارة نفسة ولم تصل الى درجة الحرارة الجديدة التي تم تخفيضها فمن لدية المعلومة فلا يبخل علينا ولة الاجر والثواب


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

النقيب اليافعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة اخوكم سالم النقيب اواجه مشكلة في اوتو قلاف موديل
> 3870ehs tuttnauer
> top autoclave
> الجهاز يعمل بشكل طبيعي في البرامج منخفضة الحرارة طويلة زمن التعقيم
> ولاكن في البرامج مرتفعة الحرارة يعمل الي مرحلة التسخين وتثبة درجة الحرارة على درجة اقل من درجة حرارة التعقيم باجزاء من العشر وقد حاولت خفض درجة حرارة التعقيم ولاكن بقي فارق درجة الحرارة نفسة ولم تصل الى درجة الحرارة الجديدة التي تم تخفيضها فمن لدية المعلومة فلا يبخل علينا ولة الاجر والثواب





الرجاء مقارنة الضغط مع الحرارة من خلال الجدول الموجود لديك في كتيب الصيانة للجهاز. فاذا كان هناك فرق لذا الجهاز يحتاج لمعايرة و اذا لم يكن فهو بحاجة الى لوحة تحكم جديدة


----------



## ABOMOHAND (27 فبراير 2013)

مشكور الباشمهندس احمد .. وهذا من افضل المواضيع بالمنتدى


----------



## حيدر هارون (24 مارس 2013)

اخي العزيز انا عندي جهاز تعقيم ايطالي اسمه tuttnauer موديل 5057 hs المشكلة انو معندي اي كتلوك حتة اكدر احل المشاكل الي تصير بية يا ريت اذا اكو اي كتلوك للمساعدة 
مع التقدير 

BME.HAIDER.H


----------



## خالد عجور (24 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي جهاز تعقيم ييجي في نهاية مرحلة temprature ويعطي صوت وينهي الدورة ايه السبب يا تري المشكلة في الصمامات ولا ايه؟


----------



## المكانيكي (1 يونيو 2015)

عندي مشكلة في جهاز توتن اور tuttnauer ان الجهاز بقرأ ضغط عالي يعني الضغط معلق المشكلة اني ماني عارف هل هو تلف في مخ الجهاز ولا مشكلة اخرى 
الجهاز الطبيعي اول ماتكبس كبسة التشغيل البيانات التي تظهر على الشاشة الضغط 90 والحرارة 33 لكن المشكلة ان الجهاز اول ماتكبس كبسة التشغيل بعطي الضغط 350 والحرارة 33


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (18 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي مشكلة في جهاز التعقيم من نوع tuttnauer 2340e حيث انه عند الانتهاء من التعقيم وفتح الباب تكون الchamber مليئة بالمياه ارجو الافادة


----------



## ahmadba (1 يونيو 2016)

تأكد من أسلاك حساس الضغط للحجرة موصولة الى لوحة التحكم او plc
او ان حساس الضغط متعطل لذا يجب استبداله
يعني مشكلتلك في الحساس


----------



## ahmadba (1 يونيو 2016)

حاول معايرة درجة الحرارة قليلا


----------



## ahmadba (1 يونيو 2016)

النقيب اليافعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة اخوكم سالم النقيب اواجه مشكلة في اوتو قلاف موديل
> 3870ehs tuttnauer
> top autoclave
> الجهاز يعمل بشكل طبيعي في البرامج منخفضة الحرارة طويلة زمن التعقيم
> ولاكن في البرامج مرتفعة الحرارة يعمل الي مرحلة التسخين وتثبة درجة الحرارة على درجة اقل من درجة حرارة التعقيم باجزاء من العشر وقد حاولت خفض درجة حرارة التعقيم ولاكن بقي فارق درجة الحرارة نفسة ولم تصل الى درجة الحرارة الجديدة التي تم تخفيضها فمن لدية المعلومة فلا يبخل علينا ولة الاجر والثواب



حاول معايرة حساس الحرارة قليلا او الضغط للحجرة


----------



## ahmadba (1 يونيو 2016)

المكانيكي قال:


> عندي مشكلة في جهاز توتن اور tuttnauer ان الجهاز بقرأ ضغط عالي يعني الضغط معلق المشكلة اني ماني عارف هل هو تلف في مخ الجهاز ولا مشكلة اخرى
> الجهاز الطبيعي اول ماتكبس كبسة التشغيل البيانات التي تظهر على الشاشة الضغط 90 والحرارة 33 لكن المشكلة ان الجهاز اول ماتكبس كبسة التشغيل بعطي الضغط 350 والحرارة 33



تأكد من أسلاك حساس الضغط للحجرة موصولة الى لوحة التحكم او plc
او ان حساس الضغط متعطل لذا يجب استبداله
يعني مشكلتلك في الحساس


----------



## ahmadba (1 يونيو 2016)

المهندسه سلمى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندي مشكلة في جهاز التعقيم من نوع tuttnauer 2340e حيث انه عند الانتهاء من التعقيم وفتح الباب تكون الchamber مليئة بالمياه ارجو الافادة



هل مضخة التخلية تعمل
هل صمام خط الطرد و صمام التخلية يعملان
هل يوجد انسداد في فتحة الصرف ضمن الحجرة


----------



## ahmadba (1 يونيو 2016)

medelec قال:


> اخواني لدي جهاز اوتوكلاف matachana sc500 يشتغل في البداية جيدا لكن يكتب faille de temperature وفي النهاية(fin du cycle) يكتب fin du proces avec incidents مع ان كل المراحل تمر بسلام وغرفة التعقيم اجدها دا حرارة عالية عند نهاية cycle ولكم كل الشكر و التقدير



ما تذكره يدل على انه لا تتم مرحلة التعقيم و الجهاز يلغي الدورة اليا
لوجود مشكلة في درجة الحرارة
تأكد كم هيى الدرجة قبل ظهور العطل و في اي مرحلة من مراحل دورة التعقيم


----------

